# How do I get him/keep him calm?



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

My twh/ssh, Onyx, was sold to me as a broke 4 yo. I'm almost positive he has been abused in his few years of life by a man. I know it's impossible to prevent him from spooking every time, but I feel like he should spook less.

I was born in the saddle of a 12 yo horse who is a true babysitter, from 18 years ago and rode him since. Maybe I'm just used to an exceptionally calm horse.

I don't have anybody to ride with, so when I ride it's usually just up the road and back. Our neighbors have dogs, some are tied and others are not. He has walked by them many times (10-20) and not had a problem. 

This last time I went by to go an a long ride with one of my friends. The neighbor dogs ran to the road barking like they always do, only instead of walking by like normal, he leaped to the other side of the road and started jumping straight up and down then took off bolting. Once I got balanced I slowly got him to stop a few strides later. He then turned to look at the dogs for a few seconds before I turned him to keep going. Once I got my legs to stop shaking, about 10 min later, he was the perfect gentleman for the rest of the 20 min ride to our destination. 

A day before that a house down the road (past where the other accident happened) had its gates open and a puppy came running in our direction. Onyx didn't even flick an ear until the man in the yard started to yell at the pup. Onyx spooked, tucked his tail, and waddle/ran away. He was fine the rest of the ride. When I got back to that house, the man stopped to apologize for the puppy scaring him. I told him what actually happened and he then tried to let Onyx smell him to show he wasn't a threat. Onyx backed away till we were at least 5 feet away from the fence separating us. 

This weekend I am wanting to ride in a small parade, how can I prevent him from spooking at small things that shouldn't bother him and make sure he doesn't spook at a man making noise?


Photo is of the road DIRECTLY in front of the house with the loose dogs. The dogs were even barking at him from the yard. This was the day before he spooked over the same thing he is walking by at the time I took that.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The calmer you stay, the calmer your horse will stay. Just because he spooked once at the dogs don't start thinking he will every time and get tense, it could have just been something in the air that particular day. Other than that repetition on the things that spook him so that he learns they are no big deal.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't ride him in a parade just yet if I were you. It sounds like you will be setting him up for failure that way. 

I have a very brave horse that I ride out alone. That being said she will still spook at things I consider stupid or insignificant. But it is all significant if your a horse. My horse does a pretty big out of nowhere spin that unseats me when I am riding bareback. I know she is capable of doing this and I know she is a horse, so spooks will happen. The important thing is to not let it upset or un nerve you. Just deal with it as best you can and continue. It has got to the point with me that if I am riding along talking to someone and suddenly a scary moment (to her) happens I don't even stop talking and just ignore it and continue on. 

What I try to do is not buy into the horse drama. Just keep the attitude that it is no big deal and continue on. The more you justify the spook with your own fear the more they will spook.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

At 4 years old, your horse is still mentally part baby and will take time and miles to mature. I most definitely would not be taking him to a parade. Too many train wrecks waiting to happen. Kids in strollers, fireworks, balloons, flags and vehicles. What if your horse spooks at something and backs up into a crowd of people? 

As for the road you ride on, if you're not already wearing a helmet, I strongly recommend doing so.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

I took my big bomb proof gelding to two parades and I was shocked at how nervous he was. he was a basket case. The fire engines and bands made him nervous enough, but when a clown came by with a HUGE bunch of balloons I thought Rocky was going to faint! Of course, no one likes clowns, but it was that massive bunch of balloons that did him in! LOL! But seriously, what was terrifying was having him jigging and nervous on the parade route with people sitting on the road on either side and kids etc. I was terrified he was going to jump about something and step on someone. And he was 9 years old and seriously bomb proof. It was just that environment. The second parade was better, but my advice is I would wait until your horse is much older.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't ride him in a parade. He is not ready! Horses spook - that's just what they do. They don't become bombproof after handful of rides, despite what some sellers may try to tell you. You need years of solid rides on this horse. Neither one of you is ready for a parade!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

lightning said:


> I wouldn't ride him in a parade just yet if I were you. It sounds like you will be setting him up for failure that way.
> 
> I have a very brave horse that I ride out alone. That being said she will still spook at things I consider stupid or insignificant. But it is all significant if your a horse. My horse does a pretty big out of nowhere spin that unseats me when I am riding bareback. I know she is capable of doing this and I know she is a horse, so spooks will happen. The important thing is to not let it upset or un nerve you. Just deal with it as best you can and continue. It has got to the point with me that if I am riding along talking to someone and suddenly a scary moment (to her) happens I don't even stop talking and just ignore it and continue on.
> 
> What I try to do is not buy into the horse drama. Just keep the attitude that it is no big deal and continue on. The more you justify the spook with your own fear the more they will spook.


^^^^This

The horse is not ready ---- it takes a lot of wet saddle blankets and a lot of trust between horse and rider before riding in a parade with small children lining the streets and running out to pet the horse. If you're a nervous wreck the horse will also be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I know he has been in at least one parade before, just other horses and trucks and trailers. This is a small parade, maybe 10 horses, 3 4-wheelers, a couple misc vehicles. I have family going to be there too, and we were wanting to go on a ride after. I'm maybe thinking of riding him most of the way instead of trailering. If so, maybe I can skip the parade and just ride with them after it's over? That way it's just new many things, rather than new too many things.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with the above--I wouldn't ride this horse in a parade. At least, not one that's only five days away.

That said, if this is an option, it could a good idea to bring him along--maybe just trailer him there, and walk him around some? I don't know what the grounds of this area are like, or if that's even an option, but I do think it would be a good opportunity to see how he does in that atmosphere. 
I wouldn't suggest riding, per se, unless things are going really smoothly. You'd want to focus on making this a positive experience.
Aside from that, it sounds like this just needs time and he needs desensitization. 

Keep us updated! Good luck!


----------



## sayazeleznik (Oct 31, 2016)

Personally, I wouldn't ride him in a parade yet, he just doesn't seem ready. If you see him looking at something that could be scary, gently turn his head away from it and keep his attention on you. It is very hard for a horse to spook if he is also focused at you, since spooking and methodical riding are controlled in different hemispheres of the brain, and horses are not very good at using both hemispheres at the same time. I wish you luck with your riding and your horse is a very handsome boy!!:gallop:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I've ridden in numerous parades and you just can't imagine how scary it can be even to a seasoned horse! The people (and the screaming kids) standing there watching the parade have no idea that a lot of what they are doing is terrifying to a horse and you really don't want a pedestrian to get hurt. People at parades do incredibly stupid things around horses, including running or walking right out in front of you, often with a couple of balloons or pushing an infant's stroller right under a horse's legs!! Plus you are generally riding on a real, paved road and I've watched many horses slip and fall down just with a simple startle.

I would suggest taking him to the parade staging grounds and let him stand tied to the trailer with a full hay bag. Even the hub bub of the staging area gets crazy at a parade and it would probably help start his desensitizing journey.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^^^And don't forget the drunken idiot who set off twizlers and those dime store poppers, and thought it was funny to see horses panic.

Thankfully my horse already had ten years of parades under his girth and nothing phased him but there were a couple horses that I really worried for their not-so-seasoned selves and their fairly green riders


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I have made the decision to let him stand a little off the route of the parade at my cousins house. That way he can watch it all go by but still be a safe distance away. Some family will be there with me and those in the parade can meet me after to trail ride a little.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Bluefeathurs said:


> My twh/ssh, Onyx, was sold to me as a broke 4 yo. I'm almost positive he has been abused in his few years of life by a man. .


So maybe he's 'broke' but would be still pretty 'greenbroke' at that age. I'm curious, what makes you so positive he's been abused?


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

How long have you had this horse?


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh yes, and I forgot about the umbrellas! half way through the parade it started to drizzle and up go the umbrellas! all the horses got upset by dozens of umbrellas being opened on either side of them. I can tell you, it was a scary experience worrying about my 17 hand draft gelding jumping in to a crowd. And I had owned him 8 yrs and done everything with him, even showing. But that environment is totally different. It is a good idea to trailer him there and simply let him be in the staging area with you holding him, and seeing all the chaos, but not riding him. Parades are for older seasoned horses.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I have had him since November. I bought him from a horse trader. Several people rode him, they would ride them to sweat and throw them back in their pen soaking wet and feed and water them the next day when their hangover wore off. The way he acts to different things tell me that he has at least been beat for things. The day I brought him home I lead him off the trailer; he didn't expect me to stop a couple feet away from the trailer and rather just stand where we stopped, he jumped backwards back into the trailer. Another time my dad walked by the barn with a piece of chain and he started shaking like he had been abused with something like that. It took me ten minutes to get him calm enough to put his head back down from the cross ties. One time his hoof slipped from my hand when I was cleaning it out and he jumped to the other side of his stall with his butt in the corner tucked and shaking. It didn't take as long to clam him that time. He has a deep scar in his hip that only I can touch. He is scared and nervous around men. He is just now getting used to my dad. A normal non abused horse would be more curious to those things than scared. The more I work with him the better he's gotten. I can usually calm him down within a minute or two rather than 10-15 when I first got him. This pic is ten days after he came home, you can see a "dent" in the far back of his back leg.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also recommend skipping the parade- you don't want to push it, & he definitely doesn't sound ready for it. Just try to 'blob' it when you ride- relax, breathe, & don't tense up. As hard as it may be, that is the key. If you stay calm, it'll help your horse stay calm.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

This is a close up I took today. He will not be in the parade, but we will watch it and trail ride after.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's good you chose to not go ahead with the parade- I hope the trail ride goes smoothly too.  Just remember to stay calm and breathe, and relax! I've found that if I'm trailing with other people, it helps relax me by talking. Talking about the weather, etc. anything it can help!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, he is a cutie


Here's a little history that may or may not apply to your horse:

He looks like he could be from the Pusher line of Tennessee Walkers. Even the alleged Spotted Saddle horse side could have some Pusher in it.

As a broad general rule, Tennessee Walkers are more forgiving of human error and outright abuse than most breeds. ----- the Pusher line is the exception and it's why many trainers hate that blood line. Trainers don't have the patience to fuss with them, nor do they want to take the time since "time is money".

Many of the Pusher-bred horses will not tolerate abuse --- that doesn't always mean they were abused in the real sense. It does mean many in the Pusher line are Arab-like in their thought process and it takes longer to get them to come around to your way of thinking.

Arabs have to think an idea was theirs and likewise so do some of the Pusher horses. I know because I had one --- Sultan had a genious mentality and having had Arabs or Arab/crosses much of my life it didn't take me long to figure out that I should treat Sultan like an Arab if I wanted to accomplish anything.

Hand walking him into any situation first, did wonders for his willingness.

Go slower with your new horse than you normally would. With all respect, if your dad is a forward kinda guy, he needs to stay in the background with this horse, and give you training guidance from a distance. I am 70 so I can say that, lollol

The horse will come around but it could take more patience than usual. IMHO, Taking the horse to the staging area of the parade and staying with him will be a huge step in his trusting you. If you tell other horseman he is new and you are schooling him,money will be more helpful. Just keep you senses about you. While you don't want to be a nervous wreck, you still want to stay on alert make light of scary things. This is when the "eyes in the back of your head" need put into action, lol. 

I used to handwalk Sultan (who was a grandson of The Pusher CG up to things that scared him, let him smell them for as long as he wanted, then scratch his neck, praise him and tell him that was no big deal after all. He was coming four when I lost him in freak pasture accident. I had told my husband I feared he wouldn't be with me as long as the others as he was way too smart and intuitive; he was the only horse willing to leave the herd up on the ridge, to spend time with me at the barn. I had no idea I would lose him that soon-----

Google "progeny of The Pusher CG" and I think you'll find some horses that bear a strong resemblance to yours, in terms of how they are built.

Regarding the hole in your horse's hip ----- I sure would hate to think someone caused that intentionally


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

My farrier said something about being from that line. They had to inject him twice to get him shod. He also said that line was really good to one person and one person only. They also keep a grudge if they are the "mean" type.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Bluefeathurs said:


> My farrier said something about being from that line. They had to inject him twice to get him shod. He also said that line was really good to one person and one person only. They also keep a grudge if they are the "mean" type.


I would have to agree with the "one person horse" which is also very much like an Arab

Thinking back, I can see the grudge part but Sultan was not a mean-spirited horse. To the contrary, all he wanted was fair treatment.

I do have two "grudge" stories though.

1. Sultan didn't make at the training barn for Big Lick. Someone nailed oversized shoes on him so he would have a bigger reach when they ran him thru the gaited horse auction; he was only 18 months old

I was shocked and in tears the day my farrier came to remove the shoes and Sultan reared straight up striking at the farrier. We had to tranq him and that broke my heart.

I worked with Sultan every day until the next trim. When the farrier came, Sultan stood like a seasoned gentleman. It came to pass, he would run to the fence to greet the farrier when he saw the farrier's truck

I had kept him barefoot and only did ground work with him until he was three

2. Sultan was a colt when I bought him. The vet who gelded him was a hulk of a guy --- well over six feet tall and played football in college. Sultan never forgave him and would rear at that vet when he came to do vaccinations, lollol

When that vet hired on a second vet, that man was smaller in stature and not near as No-No sense as the vet who gelded Sultan. That new vet could give Sultan his vaccinations and Sultan would never flinch --- stood like a seasoned trooper

Somewhere I have pictures of my nephew when he was eight bathing Sultan who wasn't even four. I have laid some great Keeper horses to rest in my life --- they were all 27 or older and it was heartbreaking.

Losing a horse like Sultan before he turned four was even more heartbreaking ---- he had potential to be anything I asked him to be. He would do anything I asked because I never asked for anything unreasonable.

I had no intention of showing him ---- he was going to be my replacement trail and parade horse, as my lifelong bud was getting up there in years but it wasn't meant to be. Sultan is laid to rest on this farm. He went ahead of my two elders but they are all together.

My two remaining TWH's are in their early 20's ---also both broke to death trail horses. When they are laid to rest I will be done:|

Work and work and work some more with your fella. Your farrier should not have to tranq him every time he gets shoes. He should be too young for any arthritis pain but it might be best to X-ray him to be sure. 

Someone has done something to him when shoeing him. He remembers that either from rough handling or they hurt him.

I hope your dad lets you keep him -- he needs a steady routine and someone he can trust in order to excel at being a productive citizen

Also your horse is short-backed, like Sultan was. I used an old Arab cut saddle on him and it fit him pretty good. You could also look at Arab cut endurance saddles, if you don't have anything that fits him. I also used a round-skirted saddle pad,mwhich fit him better


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss, it must be heartbreaking to lose one so young.

The farriers around here won't waste time trying to let an owner calm the horse. They either twitch them, tranq them, hit them, and one will even throw one on its back with its legs tied if they do something they don't like. I'd rather him be tranqed than tortured. 

The saddle I have is a lightweight (15 lb) synthetic saddle. I really like it and he has even sweat marks after rides. I need a new pad though since I use my dads old one that he has used on multiple others.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Thankyou. Yes, it was tough losing a horse that young.

Wow, sounds like the farrier's in your area could one of their rasps up alongside the head

I agree with the tranquIlzer being the least of the evils. Keep working with his hooves, although he may be willing to let you do anything yet still get his hackles up when the farrier pulls in

Your saddle is really pretty and looks like it fits him. I agree your dad's blanket is too big but it takes time to get everything gathered 

When you get some extra money, look for a round skirted (endurance) pad. Measure the saddle on the underside from the widest point at the front of your saddle to the farthest point at the back of the saddle. That way you will be sure to get a saddle pad that fits the horse and the saddle

If you google endurance saddle pads, you will get a lot of hits but they are expensive. If your family has an EBay account you might find a good deal from a reputable seller


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

If it's not a cool day when they feel like playing, I can do anything I want with him. It's his hatred of men that makes things difficult when he needs something done. I can wash and blow dry him but if my dad tried to help me when my arm gets tired, he gets scared and pulls back as far as the ties will let him. 

I agree 100% that the farriers need something done. I know someone that hit a man with his own hammer for hitting his breeding stud with said hammer. I'm sure if there was a woman farrier, he would be much better. Cautious, but better. 

I bet I sat in 20 different saddles till I found that one lol. Having broken my tailbone 7 or 8 times, it took a while to find one that was small enough for me and didn't hurt to sit on. Many I just barely sat on and I just jumped right up and noped it lol. My saddle is an endurance type with full qh bars and a lifetime warranty. It has a padded seat that rises in the back so you can sit back into it if you'd like. The breast strap is loose since he is very narrow chested, my dad keeps saying he's gonna put a hot nail in it to make holes to tighten it up lol. 

I'm having a hard time finding a reasonably priced pad that's smaller and that matches my new reins. I don't want dark, preferably turquoise blue. We don't have eBay, plus, you might not get what you wanted. I'd much rather be able to put my hands on it. Call me old fashioned lol.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Having a fearful horse myself, and one that pretty much everyone that has been around him will agree has been brutally handled by someone (probably a man... who wore sunglasses and beat him with a rope) I can attest to the fear factor. I learned about that escalating fear spiral the hard way. When Trigger has spooked and the one time he bolted in the past, I was instantly scared of getting hurt... HE was scared of whatever, realized III was scared... but didn't know I was scared of HIM. He thought I was scared of whatever booger he was a scared of that made him more scared, which scared me more... and let's just say the spiral of escalation ended badly.

Its taken a year and some odd things happening, to be honest, to earn his trust, a ban on anyone else handling him or riding him (He's a one person horse) and we're still not ready to ride outside of the round pen.

I strongly advise against the parade, no matter how small it is. That's going to be sensory overload for your fella, IMO.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, sounds like he likely was abused. Just why I questioned it is, people often assume that because a horse is reactive about stuff they were abused, whereas it is often just lack of experience/training that causes them to be worried. That he was abused wouldn't mean I'd treat/train him in a different way(bearing in mind I treat all horses as individual), but I would expect you'll need to take things more gradually, considerately with him than most, in the face of things that may be associated with previous mental or physical 'scars'. Another reason not to rush into parades & the likes. Let him get used to stuff like that at a comfortable distance.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Bluefeathurs said:


> My farrier said something about being from that line. They had to inject him twice to get him shod. He also said that line was really good to one person and one person only. They also keep a grudge if they are the "mean" type.


I've heard the 'one person horse' stories about a lot of horses I've dealt with. I don't believe it. I've dealt with a lot of arabs. Of course, a horse can develop an attachment or bond with a specific person, but that's not to say they can't/won't with others too. IME what it tends to mean when people say this is that the horse is more wary(innately or due to previous experience) of new situations & people, so they need PROOF - to develop trust, that the new person is worthy of 'respect' too.

I don't believe horses hold 'grudges', but they do have verry good memories & yet lack reasoning ability. Therefore they're likely to continue to react to the same person/situation/item(like his trembling at the sight of a chain) even years after anything bad has happened. & if they're the type that's learned aggression is the best form of defense, they will be 'mean' in those situations.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I have taken things very slow with him, been working the whole time to get him to neck rein and still not quite there. Onyx has never lashed out at a human because he was scared, he cowers in the corner. He kicked out at a group of dogs once. He is getting better about being scared. It used to be anything that made noise or moved. Now it's just times that he must have previously been beat for. Like if his hoof slips out of my hand, all my fault. I have never got mad at him for times he is unsure or scared, I just let him relax and continue.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you made the right decision to keep him out of the parade, Blue.
I've also really enjoyed reading about your experiences, and about your gelding. He's still so young--it sounds like you're going about things the right way, and I'm confident he's going to mature into a really awesome, well rounded horse


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

He could have been abused but not necessarily, asI have known reactive horses, from birth, never abused, they just are that way, and the best way to deal with them, is to never read into past possible history, but deal with the horse you now have, treat him with normal expectations, in a fair firm manner.
i truly believe Cheri's old statement that horses are just as good as we expect them to be
Charlie can act scared, when my husband walks up to her to catch her instead of me, blowing ect, and I know she was never abused by him or any other man
I also would never use a farrier that is abusive, but at the same time, I never expect any farrier to deal with a difficult horse, expecting the farrier to 'train' him for me. A farrier's job is to trim or apply shoes to a horse that is mannered-no excuses, JMO
The one person horse, is often created by someone who has also spoiled that hrose, where that horse works for that person, as he is never pushed beyond his comfort zone, and when he is, reacts. I should know, having created such ahorse as a teenager, even taking pride as to how that hrose worked only for me, would 'protect'me from aboy friend I wanted to get rid of, my kicking at him
Sure,horses prefer individual people, work best for them, but a horse that is truly broke, works for anyone that uses cues he understands in a fair manner
Long time ago, I bred to some stallions , without taking disposition into account, and also bought a young filly without regards to disposition that family of hroses was known for
I raised those horses same as any of my other well minded horses, yet they were not the same mentally, and I culled those form my breeding program, learned to take minds into account as well as ability and conformation
that filly, for instance, was an idiot, handled as much as my other horses, and could be easy to catch and handle one day, then the next, act like she never saw a human before, and who ran through a fence,cutting herself, rather then allowed herself to be haltered. She was definitely never abused


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

If it's just me and him out on the road he is a perfect, sound minded gentleman. He will pick his way up/down a slope so he will slip less. When he is feeling good he will find a certain rock to paw it and make sparks fly from his shoe. All his idea, he can stop if he wants. My dad has rode him a couple times, he was nervous but did as asked. Onyx is not a mental case. He can be exceptionally intelligent when he wants to.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

" when he wants to be', is important!
Inconsistency is not what you want, always wondering as to what horse you are riding.
Sure, horses have their moments, but your job is to make those moments 'subdued'
The hrose has been by those dogs lots of times, right? So when he spooks, make him go towards those dogs, showing you are a leader he can trust, and that he can move those dogs.
Sure, ahorse might ct spooky, suddenly meeting a person, but don't read that as past abuse by a man, but rather tell that person to talk, so the hrose knows it is a person, then tell that horse, hey, that human is okay, get you **** up to him"
Also, I value a good farrier, and those farriers have more then enough good horses to shoe or trim,so they don;t need to work with a problem horse
Farriers not so established/good, same as trainers, take whatever horse comes along, thus have a difficult horse, and you do taht horse no favor, as you will be getting those 'reject farriers'


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

Unless I wish to spend $180 every single time for the only good farrier around (he has shod Olympic horses), I have no choice but to use what's around. Idk about you but I can't spend $180 every 6 weeks to have him trimmed and reset. 

I can not get aggressive with him or else he goes back in his shell and then I have to start back at the beginning. I know from experience. I was on a small one lane dirt "road" with barbed wire on either side. We came to a fallen tree that was across both sides and wire. I walked him up to it and asked him to take a big step over and he refused because he thought he could go around easier. I thought I could show him who was boss by making him do what I wanted. I never yanked on his bit or saw on his mouth and confuse him but something clicked in him to shut down. My dad had to cross it first and pretend like he was leaving us behind before Onyx would hop over it. It took me a week and a half to get him to come back around. 

He doesn't question my leadership. I have a game in his stall where he walks circles on the opposite side of me. If I stop he stops, I back up he backs up. In pasture we can run in circles, if I stop playing and get serious so does he. When I feed, he always waits till I give him permission by turning my back or taking two steps away.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, while some 'leadership on the ground, will directly translate to leadership while riding, the one does not make the second one a given.
Many horses will lead where they won't ride,as they feel more 'secure', with someone on the ground directing/leading them,then following those directions when they have to go where asked, with that leader not on the ground, showing the way, but on their back
A horse refusing and shuting down are not one and the same. If you truly have a horse that shuts down,he just tunes everything out, stops thinking and just reacts blindly.
You don't need to jank on abit, or saw the mouth, and if you need to resort to that, better go back and do some 'homework at home, and even then, janking on a bit does nothing positive
You can hold ahorse, as much as it takes, WHIle driving with legs, but never jerk on ahorse, or you will have a jerk for ahorse!
Sure, he questions your leadership, while riding!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

A four year old horse, ridden on 20 minutes rides, needs way more solid riding in order to become solid himself
I have ridden in parades, but the novelty wore off. I rode ahorse I bought, when I first came out west, in the Calgary Stampede parade.
He was a 'two year old green broke horse, that perhaps was spurred some by the old cowboy, who climbed on him,in the dark corner of a barn, when I first went to look at Tonka. I re call Tonka sort of crouching.
I knew nothing really about starting young horses in those days, nothing about ground work, so Tonka bucked me off quite frequently, at first, as I rode him out in that little cow town when he was still really green (as was I! ) I was young at the time, and pretty fearless, so by riding ,exposing him to lots, he became very broke, to the point I rode him into the city of Calgary the day before the parade,over the dam, through .thick traffic.

Since then , I have ridden in several parades on various horses, including through the international ring at Spruce meadows. I was doing a reining demo down there, during the Masters, and all horses had to take part in that parade through that international ring at night.Bands playing, lots of wagon hitches, huge crowd, International show jumpers prancing along, You need a broke horse, and not one that spooks at dogs he has seen many times,balks stepping over a log
I suggest putting some wet saddle blankets on him.At four, he is old enough for a day ride. Funny what some long days under saddle will do for a horse!


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I wish with all I have to be able to go on day rides with him. I know he would love to also, but since I have no one to ride with me I don't go too far from home. The only other horses we own are two 30 year olds that just can't keep up. We are redoing our house so my dad doesn't have time for another horse rn. I wonder myself sometimes as to why I even bought a horse when I don't ride him but maybe once a month for 20 min. The longest ride he has been with me was a three hour ride. Two hours with one of the old boys in the woods and 30 min to and from where the old boys stay. I am hoping that Saturday we can go on a longer ride with some other people to a place I haven't rode to since I was 7. I will definitely make sure to lead from above as I do from the ground. That makes sense how you explained that, thank you.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Bluefeathurs said:


> I wish with all I have to be able to go on day rides with him. I know he would love to also, but since I have no one to ride with me I don't go too far from home. The only other horses we own are two 30 year olds that just can't keep up. We are redoing our house so my dad doesn't have time for another horse rn. I wonder myself sometimes as to why I even bought a horse when I don't ride him but maybe once a month for 20 min. The longest ride he has been with me was a three hour ride. Two hours with one of the old boys in the woods and 30 min to and from where the old boys stay. I am hoping that Saturday we can go on a longer ride with some other people to a place I haven't rode to since I was 7. I will definitely make sure to lead from above as I do from the ground. That makes sense how you explained that, thank you.


I hear you, time is hard to come by. I work full time, have two kids, two horses, two dogs, and a household to run. I still manage to ride 2-3 times a week for 45 minutes to an hour. Like you, I don't go too far on trail rides because my daughter wants to work in the arena with her horse, so I keep her company. I do trail rides alone, when I can. But if I'm reading correctly, you seem to be saying you can only ride once a month for 20 minutes. Maybe that's not what you meant. But if it is, it's going to be very difficult to see improvement on this horse. Even if you can't ride long, or even if it's just a bit of groundwork, you should aim for a minimum of 3 times a week with such a young horse in my (albeit very limited) experience. Daily would be better. You can't ride him once a month for 20 minutes, then expect him to go on a 3 hour trail rides with all kinds of scary things around him! Hopefully I misunderstood that.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

You are correct, I can't ride often but I do try to work with him daily. I'll sometimes bring him in just to brush him or pick his feet. If I do ride, I can only go so far down the road. That gets old after a while, I used to ride weekly down the road. I know I should ride more and I hope to now that school is out.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I have 20+ sheep (3 expecting any day now plus two bottle babies), 3 horses, 2 donkeys, 3 cats, 3 dogs, 10 running fish tanks ranging from 55 to 1 gallons, plus a house reno. I'm 18 so I just got out of high school, looking for a job, getting registered for college, and trying to ride my new horse. I'm usually lucky to get 20 min to myself as it is.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to say, your parents do keep you busy in a positive way ---- I hope you do get some sleep

Time is tight, so the best you can do is keep your time with Onyx "quality before quantity". I was a single working mom so had to often tell myself "quality is more important than quantity" when I was raising my son and also working my horses

If you go off to college to where you can't get home frequently to work with Onyx, it won't hurt him as long as no one else tries to be serious about working him. Keeping his manners about him is one thing but someone else trying ride him, ground drive him, etc. they should just leave him alone.

Also, if you're going to be away at school, I would pull his shoes --- he won't be ridden. Maybe just trimming him will help quiet him down to where the farrier doesn't need to tranq him.

Are you in the SE? Everything you say about farrier's makes me think you are, lol. 

I'm in Middle Tennessee and it costs me $85 for front aluminum rocker shoes and trim the backs on my foundered horse. That is my vet's farrier. If the horse needs X-rays, I add another $100. The horse gets re-set every five weeks. I've given up several Alaskan Cruises for this horse, lol

There is a Big Lick farrier in my county who charges several hundred dollars to put packages on and is flown around the U.S.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I live in mid TN too lol just east of Nashville. Nobody will bother Onyx other than to feed or water him. I am planning on commuting to college so I will be home every night. 

I agree about a quality ride rather than multiple. I could ride with my uncle every weekend, but he rides things that I don't think I could handle. I'm sure Onyx could do it easy, but I fear I would freak out and in turn freak him out and get us both hurt. Better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully I can ride with my aunts parents more often now that they know I am serious about riding and have their horses tuned up.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

-----



Bluefeathurs said:


> I live in mid TN too lol just east of Nashville. Well whaddaya know, lol. @Trinity3205;*i think that's the correct screen name, is a trimmer and a member of this forum. She may be within traveling distance of you if you want to PM her and see if she is taking new clients
> 
> I also know of a barefoot trimmer in Monterey that comes to Murfreesboro to trim at a boarding barn. I have a different farrier/barefoot trimmer that takes care of my club hoof horse. She is from Winchester, I can ask if she comes up your way. Believe me, I am pretty sure I can find someone who will do better by Onyx than the people you speak about,mprovided your dad will let them on the property.*
> 
> ...


*^^^^Ive ridden up at Long C in Westmoreland a handful of times. You need proof of coggins to ride there. They have overnight camping. And different levels of trails that are color coded for level.

If your aunts parents like to go different places, Circle E Guest Ranch up in Belvidere looks to be pretty nice. I've never ridden there but "America By Horseback" on RFDTV did a segment there. So it must be pretty nice.
.*


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I sent Trinity a message, thank you! 

I will definitely them about that! I'm sure they would love to go more places! 

Yes and no, he rides Short Mountain. Him and his group are known to have a couple drinks, so I'd rather not be around that.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

i understand how boring riding down the same road can become, as that is all I have this time of year,when crops are in the fields, unless I haul somewhere.
While mountains and foothills and forestry are not too long hauls for me, it does use up a day, by the time I haul there, ride and come back, as you sure want to go on a descent length ride when you do haul!
Would be nice to have those things on my door step!
Thus, I have my outdoor arena and the choice of whether I ride south or north, when I hit the end of my laneway
When crops are off, I have several neighbour's fields to ride in, besides our own crop field


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I often ride in the paddock with my daughter and her horse. Not my idea of an exciting ride, but she's preparing for shows and needs to work on a controlled canter and is working on flying lead changes. So we do drills for 45 minutes to an hour about 3 times a week. A lot of the time, my mare and I just stand in the middle so we can watch my daughter and tell her which lead she is on. Would prefer a trail ride, but I have to put my daughter first so I do what I have to do. At least my horse is getting ridden for a few minutes. 

Sorry OP, I know you think you're busy. I thought so too when I was 18 and had no responsibilities other than caring for my animals. Life is only going to get a heck of a lot busier for you! Just wait until you have a full-time job, a family, a household to run, and a bunch of animals on top of all that! I teach 18 year olds, I know they all think they have so much to do. They don't yet know what a busy life looks like! The ones who should complain the most - single moms who spent the night awake with a crying baby, ones with disabilities (I had a blind student, several in wheelchairs, autistic students) - they never complain, they just get 'er done. 

Maybe this isn't the best time in your life to be taking on a young horse. Have you thought of free-leasing him to someone knowledgeable who might be able to put some miles on him? Realistically, when you're in college, you probably won't have much time to ride either.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Been there done that, far as the busy thing, and working not just full time, but also being on call, and having a baby only two months old!
Far as growing up, that was on tobacco farm, with also some mixed farming Thus, after working in tobacco all day, there were cows to milk, chickens to feed, barns to clean, ect
When we moved out of Calgary, to land, I had two young children, age 8 months and 5 years, I was still working, although in a private lab, thus no call back, and was also starting to raise horses, on land we were building a house and barn on. I thus often would ride a young horse, in the dark, after work, when hubby was home to look after the children
We then also started to raise bucket bunters (bull calves from dairy barns.Thus, mornings before going to work, I would feed about 10 calves , milk replacer, give those that needed antibiotics their shots,look after the horses, get one child ready for day care and the other for kindergarten, have a bath, get myself ready for work, get kids dropped off, all before getting tot he lab by 9AM, hoping not too many fasting patients were waiting, as I needed more coffee!
Why am I stringing my violin? I guess to show that if you want something bad enough, you somehow find the time, and for me, finding time for riding was just who I was, and what I needed to do.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

The parade was a huge mess. 

Things started out great! He was calm, looking at things, maybe a little restless. There were 4 of us total. Three mares and my gelding. One mare in heat and two not rode in months. 

Once the parade started; fire trucks first, walkers, 4-wheelers, then us; I knew it was going to be the other horses that ruined us. They were bunny hopping, snorting, fighting. Onyx stood back watching them but listening to me. 

Halfway through the parade the two not rode were gaiting through the 4-wheelers. One took off through yards to get back home, the other took off to catch them. Onyx didn't want to be left behind so he started gaiting. I was firmly pulling back on the reins, slowly putting more pressure. He started bucking so I grabbed the saddle horn and tried to rode it out. He randomly turned and I fell off onto his back hoof. He took off running across yards and roads to get to the other two that took off. I got up and started walking back to him. 

After he was caught, I asked my uncle to hold him while I got back on to ride back to their house. He held him and walked him back with me on him. 

I scraped my knee, possibly bruised my ribs and shoulder, and definitely hurt my pride. Go ahead with the "I told you so"'s. I deserve it.

I will be riding him still, no worries with that. I'll just make sure to never ride with them again. They didn't listen when I asked them to just walk when we rode to the staging area. I just don't think it's safe to ride with them if they do that to me and my horse.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, well.......It could have been worse, I guess. You are very lucky no people were hurt, other than yourself and honestly I don't think you were hurt that badly all things considered. Hope your horse is okay. 

I would stick to riding in an arena for now if I were you. I wouldn't even try to take him out for quite a while. But it is of course up to you. 

I am not a trainer. I do work for one. One of the biggest problems I see is that if you are only able to ride 20 minutes a month, there is no way he is going to be able to develop into the kind of horse you want to have. 

Good luck.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thought you agreed that it was a bad idea to take him to the parade?? Did others talk you out of that attitude?


----------



## dulisaylcor (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, I had a similar problem. One of my horses, according to his past owner, said that the owner before him abused him, and he is also very nervous, not so much at home in the arena, but he is nervous out in shows. Every year there's a parade where all riders and horses go three times round the nearest town/village or city. Every year I've taken him he has been an absolute angel but personally I think it's because I've always gone with someone else riding the leader of the pack, who is very sensible horse that has been to many parades, shows and competitions. Yes, there were balloons, stands,etc but he didn't really even glance at them. I think that if he hadn't been with the leader of the pack, he would have definitely spooked. I don't know if you have a group of horses but if you don't, I think that going out with a sensible horse who has done these things before definitely helps.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You know what OP? You're 18. When I was 18, I wasn't very good at listening to advice from older people either. 

I'm betting 90% - 100% of the experienced horse people in this forum have, at one time or another in their youth, done something foolish on a horse even though they (we - I include myself in this) knew it was probably a bad idea. 

Live and learn. Experience teaches you far more than words of advice sometimes.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> You know what OP? You're 18. When I was 18, I wasn't very good at listening to advice from older people either.
> 
> I'm betting 90% - 100% of the experienced horse people in this forum have, at one time or another in their youth, done something foolish on a horse even though they (we - I include myself in this) knew it was probably a bad idea.
> 
> Live and learn. Experience teaches you far more than words of advice sometimes.


Better said than I could have.

It's a darn good thing no onlookers were hurt ---- especially children. In this day and age can you say "possible lawsuit" for your parents and that likely would mean having to sell Onyx. And depending how good their personal liability insurance is, it could have meant no help from them for college; keeping and feeding Onyx counts as help.

Even at 18 my grand dad would have nailed my hide to the barn door as a warning to my cousins to not show such poor lack of common sense and proper good judgement.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry to have been gone so long, I was on vacation. 

I had decided to watch him and see how he did. If he was good with it all I would go, if not I would stay and walk him around to see it. He was a perfect angel the whole time. Two of the mares I was riding with had been in many parades, that's mostly what they did. When it started, the others were dancing and pulling on the reins. Onyx just walked with his ears to me. Up unti the first mare bolted, he watched what was going on while still listening to me. 

All in all it was half our fault. He shouldn't have reacted the way he did. He should have just kept walking where I asked him to and I should have known he wasn't quite ready with so few horses. 

My knee as of today. It was worse and very tender. We figured that it's from where my knee hit the cantle as he jumped. My ribs from where I hit the horn, and my hip from the ground. 

Onyx is perfectly fine, not a scratch on him.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Get well soon!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

horses feed off each other, and why you never ride a green horse with horses that are not truly broke.
If your horse is not riding at least at home, 100%, you do not take them to a parade or any other venue, where he is exposed to lots of new sights, where he is getting his confidence from the other horses, not from you, and then where those other horses are un reliable
His leader was not on his back-she left!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Live and learn. Experience teaches you far more than words of advice sometimes.


Yep, experience is what you get when you don't get what you want!


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi;

The problem with the situation is that your horse is still a baby. You can't take a baby into a situation they are not ready for. 

My horse is 24 and I wouldn't even consider taking her to a parade to watch, let alone ride her in one. Way to much can go wrong. To many people and animals can be hurt or even killed from a 1200 lb baby running for it's life. When a horse panics they don't think. They jus react and often they have no self preservation, let alone any concern for other's safety. 

The other thing is that for every bad experience a horse has, you, or someone has to spend allot of time correcting. If an experience is extremely terrifying, it may never be able to be fixed. 

Rode my horse the other evening on a trail we go on all the time. We came around a bend and there was a white trailer there. My horse lost her mind. She spun and I pulled her up and she spun again and again spinning into deep brush etc. Not safe. I was not able to calm her down from the saddle and eventually had to dismount. ( we are talking maybe 3 minutes). I hand walked her by the trailer with her snorting and jigging along side me. We walked the rest of the trail until I got back to the barn and got back on and asked for something very simple ( walk and stand calmly and exhale) I then took her tack off and put her away. 

The next late afternoon I went back out to the same area, but this time a rode with a friend of mine who is a trainer that does competitive trail. She took her competitive trail Arabian mare that is about as close to bombproof as you can get. This time when we got to the same spot my horse went on high alert and started the snorting etc. Her horse, who was in front was un affected. My horse quickly straightened out and walked on by like a rockstar. Why? Because she had a seasoned horse with her that was not going to be affected by any horse drama. Also had an experienced rider on that horse who made sure everything went well. 

The story above is about a 24 year old horse and a trail we take often, except there was something there my horse had not seen before. So, I cannot imagine my horse at a parade. 

Don't over challenge your horse. Stick with what you both know and are comfortable with doing. Try to find some bombproof horses with experienced riders to ride with. It can really help allot.


----------

